# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Greek GEDMATCH results (ancestry from multiple greek regions )

## lacreme

Using MyHeritage raw dna data.

He also got his G25 coordinates.
And his Y-DNA prediction from Morley Y-DNA predictor too.Though before I post it here I need someone who knows the program well to help me reconfirm it because I ran into some errors and I don't know if the final result is correct.

PCA placements and his quite peculiar looking MyHeritage and LivingDna Ethnicity Estimate maps are also included

His ancestry is
From his father's side: 25% Peloponnesian from Elis, 25% Western Asian Greek from modern day Gaziemir in Turkey.

From his mother's side: 22% Peloponnesian from Achaia, 12.5% from Sfakia region in Crete, 6.25% Western Asian Greek from Karaburun in Turkey, 6.25% from the island of Milos and the rest, 3% from around Lamia.


(I'm terribly sorry for posting the results in this way but no matter what I do due to this being my first post I constantly get the error about posting links )

Gedmatch results
*i* dot *imgur* dot *com/LvgQ1pV* dot *jpg

*PCA maps
*i* dot *imgur* dot *com*/*QIlwY69* dot *png
**i* dot *imgur* dot *com*/*rV6G5XL* dot *png

*MyHeritage + LivingDna Ethnicity Estimate maps
*i* dot *imgur* dot *com*/*m3qvVYy* dot *jpg
**i* dot *imgur* dot *com*/*9NA0djo* dot *jpg*

----------


## Angela

> Using MyHeritage raw dna data.
> 
> He also got his G25 coordinates.
> And his Y-DNA prediction from Morley Y-DNA predictor too.Though before I post it here I need someone who knows the program well to help me reconfirm it because I ran into some errors and I don't know if the final result is correct.
> 
> PCA placements and his quite peculiar looking MyHeritage and LivingDna Ethnicity Estimate maps are also included
> 
> His ancestry is
> From his father's side: 25% Peloponnesian from Elis, 25% Western Asian Greek from modern day Gaziemir in Turkey.
> ...


I don't know who "he" is.

Regardless, this is what you do:

Copy the results. Save them to your computer.

Go to imgur.com and download it. Go to share links. Click on third one down.

Go to thread. Click on picture icon. Paste link. Remove the check mark.

Post.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> ..


Gedmatch results



PCA maps




MyHeritage + LivingDna Ethnicity Estimate maps

----------


## lacreme

> I don't know who "he" is.
> 
> Regardless, this is what you do:
> 
> Copy the results. Save them to your computer.
> 
> Go to imgur.com and download it. Go to share links. Click on third one down.
> 
> Go to thread. Click on picture icon. Paste link. Remove the check mark.
> ...


I tried every combination of the links from share options on imgur with the "insert image" function ,both with and without "automatically parse links in text" checked but to no avail . I constantly get the following
"An error has occurred lacreme! You must have 10 posts in order to post links. Your current post count is 1." 

I could have tried to accumulate the required amount of posts first but I didn't want to spam the forum with completely meaningless,for the conversation,posts on random threads .


Thankfully Pax Augusta posted them above  :Smile: 

Now on to the point of the thread,
I know that MyHeritage is...average at best but I can't understand how did they found 18,3% North/West Europe. And by feeding the raw data to LivingDna it points to it too... 
Yet on both sides of his family he doesn't have any foreign ancestry for at least 5 generations back.
Is it due to the random nature of genetic recombination ?
On the other hand his GEDmatch results look completely normal, if a little more southern than expected.

----------


## lacreme

As I wrote his raw data is from MyHeritage. 

While I'm trying to use Morley Y-DNA extractor I get the following during "preprocessing stage 2 of 2" 


```
Your data has:

```

If I continue in the end I get a table with the text "This suggested classification does not account for the following positive SNPs:..."  and below that a subclade prediction. Will this prediction be correct or due to the problems listed above it can also be wrong ? Is it possible that for this reason,the result may be just a placeholder ? 
I'm asking because the predicted subclade is not only rare but also intrusive to Greece.

----------


## Parapolitikos

> Now on to the point of the thread,
> I know that MyHeritage is...average at best but I can't understand how did they found 18,3% North/West Europe. And by feeding the raw data to LivingDna it points to it too... 
> Yet on both sides of his family he doesn't have any foreign ancestry for at least 5 generations back.
> Is it due to the random nature of genetic recombination ?
> On the other hand his GEDmatch results look completely normal, if a little more southern than expected.


Relax , the results are totally normal for a greek.
My heritage has only one reference population for Greeks, whereas Gedmatch culculators have much more that reflect the regional variation.

Population
North Sea
Atlantic
Baltic
Eastern Euro
West Med
West Asian
East Med
Red Sea
South Asian

(pan)Greek
8.81
15.49
11.7
6.91
17.16
12.72
23.47
2.73
0.41

Greek Central
10.06
13.12
7.23
3.39
17.29
15.74
26.95
5.24
0.16












YOURS
10.32
10.15
6.36
5.61
19.88
17.02
26.47
2.6
1.17

Greek Thessaly
14
11.56
11.5
5.16
17.47
12.02
22.23
4.01
1.2


(k15 populations' avarages)

If you use as point of reference the above chart you can see that your results match well the regional profile of Central Greece, but less the pangreek avarage.My heritage though breaks down the results by national and supra-national avarages, and as you can see you have some differences from the pan-greek avarages. My heritage matches the data with the limited number of 14-15(11 european + ashkenazi + west asian + north african and sometimes north african jewish too) reference populations they mainly use to breakdown caucasians, whereas some gedmatch calculators have probably close to 100 caucasian reference populations.So whereas Gedmatch matched you with a regional greek profile well, My heritage's algorythm couldnt and searched for a combination of admixtures that would explain your results.

----------


## lacreme

> Relax , the results are totally normal for a greek.
> My heritage has only one reference population for Greeks, whereas Gedmatch culculators have much more that reflect the regional variation.
> 
> Population
> North Sea
> Atlantic
> Baltic
> Eastern Euro
> West Med
> ...


Thank you! Yeah it looks like most GEDmatch calculators are not only more accurate but also consistent on the closest populations.

Can you help me find his Y-DNA subclade prediction ? He gets a quite rare,for Greece,subclade but for the reasons listed on my previous post (and my complete lack of understanding of how it works ) I'm not sure if it is correct

----------


## lacreme

Bump

His predicted Ydna haplogroup is also I1-L22 through Yseq clade finder.





Now that he's willing to test and confirm his main subclade (and the deepest possible too ) how should he proceed ? Should he choose familytreedna or the I1-L22 panel from yseq ?




Unrelated
Just out of curiosity he uploaded his raw data to ftdna too

----------


## bigsnake49

> Bump
> 
> His predicted Ydna haplogroup is also I1-L22 through Yseq clade finder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that he's willing to test and confirm his main subclade (and the deepest possible too ) how should he proceed ? Should he choose familytreedna or the I1-L22 panel from yseq ?
> ...


So Pontic Greek or Cappadocian Greek?

----------


## lacreme

> So Pontic Greek or Cappadocian Greek?


Neither of those,his ancestry is a bit more complicated.

_From his father's side:_
_25% Peloponnesian from Elis, 25% Western Asian Greek from modern day Gaziemir in Turkey._

_From his mother's side:_
_20-22% Peloponnesian from Achaia, 12.5% from Sfakia region in Crete, 6.25% Western Asian Greek from Karaburun in Turkey, 6.25% from Milos and the rest, 3-5% from Lamia or the surrounding areas._

----------


## bigsnake49

> Neither of those,his ancestry is a bit more complicated.
> 
> _From his father's side:_
> _25% Peloponnesian from Elis, 25% Western Asian Greek from modern day Gaziemir in Turkey._
> 
> _From his mother's side:_
> _20-22% Peloponnesian from Achaia, 12.5% from Sfakia region in Crete, 6.25% Western Asian Greek from Karaburun in Turkey, 6.25% from Milos and the rest, 3-5% from Lamia or the surrounding areas._


Very complicated  :Grin: .

----------


## lacreme

> Very complicated .


Basically an Athenian  :Grin: ...

So...what would you suggest between those 2 companies for the confirmation of his ydna subclade (and deeper clades too if possible ) ?

----------


## bigsnake49

> Basically an Athenian ...
> 
> So...what would you suggest between those 2 companies for the confirmation of his ydna subclade (and deeper clades too if possible ) ?


There's YFull and Yseq in addition to FTDNA. Would start with the Y-37 from FTDNA first.

----------


## lacreme

> There's YFull and Yseq in addition to FTDNA. Would start with the Y-37 from FTDNA first.


Smallish update 
In the end, he has decided to risk it and buy the I1-L22 panel from Yseq having in mind that both Morley's and Yseq's clade predictors gave him the same prediction and having read that especially Morley's is usually correct for the basic subclade. He also won't be able to go through the combinations needed for similar results through FTDNA for budgetary reasons...Should I let him proceed with that ?

----------


## bigsnake49

> Smallish update 
> In the end, he has decided to risk it and buy the I1-L22 panel from Yseq having in mind that both Morley's and Yseq's clade predictors gave him the same prediction and having read that especially Morley's is usually correct for the basic subclade. He also won't be able to go through the combinations needed for similar results through FTDNA for budgetary reasons...Should I let him proceed with that ?


Yeah, I think it's advisable.

----------


## Dianatomia

Seen many Greeks with West - and Central Europe. Wonder why that is? Perhaps some Greeks on average have more Steppe than others, and My Heritage puts that in the Northwest European cluster. So their calculators make up Greek+West European to account for the extra Steppe. Greeks who have less Steppe than average are estimated Greek + Sardinian. But the truth is that there are always deviations within a population. Since Steppe ancestry is part of the Greek genetic mainframe, most Greeks will have the average, but some will have more and some will have less. But since this deviates from the average, Myheritage offers mixed results.

----------


## lacreme

> Seen many Greeks with West - and Central Europe. Wonder why that is? Perhaps some Greeks on average have more Steppe than others, and My Heritage puts that in the Northwest European cluster. So their calculators make up Greek+West European to account for the extra Steppe. Greeks who have less Steppe than average are estimated Greek + Sardinian. But the truth is that there are always deviations within a population. Since Steppe ancestry is part of the Greek genetic mainframe, most Greeks will have the average, but some will have more and some will have less. But since this deviates from the average, Myheritage offers mixed results.


Thing is, for his case at least, due to his ancestry his steppe is actually lower than the mainland average on gedmatch... On par with Central Greek average.

----------


## lacreme

Update...

His mother and maternal grandfather took myheritage kits too, turns out his maternal grandfather is not his biological one thus the parts of Achaean and Lamiot ancestry are no longer applicable... On other forums it was theorised, based on his and his mother's results, that his biological maternal grandfather most probably had a mainlander+islander profile or Smyrniot like or NE Aegean like . In any case with a decent chunk of West Asian influence.

His recognised as maternal grandfather came out with Vlach/Arvanite-like results, should be pretty typical for the area of Achaia where he was born and had ancestry from. Y-dna prediction was R-Z2103 or R-L51 according to cladefinder. 

The results of his mother I will post on a new thread.

He also decided to take his chances and bought for himself a WGS test from Dantelabs. It's already on its way back to the lab and if everything goes smoothly (which is rare for dantelabs ) he will have his ydna and mtdna results by uploading to yfull in 2-4 months.

----------

